# Things Seen While Delivering



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

There have been some threads like this out in the main forum so I thought it might be a nice change of pace to do one for delivery...maybe not but anyway, I'll start.








Yes, they tipped.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I like the " Contactless Delivery" Request . . .

Paying in cash . . .

Some people.

No pay no food !
Or
Even more fun
Envelope with cash left outside
Requesting change
But no tip.

How ' bout i take the Money AND the pizza.
What envelope ?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Had to run a few errands this morning so turned on UE for a few. I snagged 2 McD's deliveries, total of 6 miles driven for both, $15 after tips cleared.

It's a bit warm, IMHO, for this guy to be going full cosplay but he was having fun.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

MHR said:


> There have been some threads like this out in the main forum so I thought it might be a nice change of pace to do one for delivery...maybe not but anyway, I'll start.
> View attachment 517542
> 
> Yes, they tipped.


Lol was the door unlocked?

I hope it wasn't cash tip


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Lol was the door unlocked?
> 
> I hope it wasn't cash tip


No cash tip and it was a leave at the door delivery.

I imagine this note was for the property agents or maintenance people on the property or it's possible I completely missed the trend of people wandering into other people's apartments just for the Hell of it. :speechless:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MHR said:


> No cash tip and it was a leave at the door delivery.
> 
> I imagine this note was for the property agents or maintenance people on the property or it's possible I completely missed the trend of people wandering into other people's apartments just for the Hell of it. :speechless:


When I was 20 something I moved into an apartment complex near the downtown. 
The complex was huge, several hundred buildings, 16 or 20 units per. All the buildings were identical, the same color, same landscaping.

They were grouped in clusters of 5 or 6 buildings per cluster. The first cluster was 101. Second cluster 102 and so on. There was a little sign about the size of a speed limit sign in a common area with the 101 or 102, the buildings themselves were numbered, 1,2,3,4,5, and 6 and the individual units were labeled 1-16 or 20.

I lived in 214 building 2 #12

Every cluster had a building 2, and every building had a #12.

I drunkenly tried to or actually did walk into almost every #12 in that complex.

I've since sobered up.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Delivered to the flight school today. Wasn't easy 'cause none of the buildings had addresses on them. After finding the owner of the food I asked why there were no building numbers she replied, "oh, there are, they're just on the roofs where you can't see them". &#129318;‍♀


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm worried about our Storm Trooper. I saw him yesterday on my early morning runs, I was back there later at lunch time and he was gone but there was this light pole that had been knocked over right where he was standing. :frown:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

This delivery encompassed a couple of firsts for me.

1) Delivery to a cemetery

2) Delivery to a construction site

3) Deliver of a very girly coffee to a manly-man construction worker :laugh:


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Car on fire


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Kewl-driver said:


> Car on fire


How long were you stuck there?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

MHR said:


> How long were you stuck there?


I was stuck in the car for about 8 minutes before I was able to cut loose and get free


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

This was one of my favorites, and yes he had an Uber sticker in front (God knows how).


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

This happened a year ago, but I didn't post the story because i was so mortified by the episode.

Was trying postmates. Accepted a late night order. Got to the apartment and the door was open but the metal screen door was closed. Shady neighborhood. Two dogs barking at the door. Just inside the living room is a man with his shorts around his ankles, his head buried into the couch cushions, kneeling with his bare ass in the air. I said his name and then thought best and just booked it back to my car with food. Postmates has ZERO driver support so I just called the cops because I didn't know if the guy was dead and I didn't want any liability for failure to render aid or whatnot. 

That was the last of my postmates adventures, needless to say.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

backstreets-trans said:


> View attachment 518319


I swear it looked like a off ramp


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This happened a year ago, but I didn't post the story because i was so mortified by the episode.
> 
> Was trying postmates. Accepted a late night order. Got to the apartment and the door was open but the metal screen door was closed. Shady neighborhood. Two dogs barking at the door. Just inside the living room is a man with his shorts around his ankles, his head buried into the couch cushions, kneeling with his bare ass in the air. I said his name and then thought best and just booked it back to my car with food. Postmates has ZERO driver support so I just called the cops because I didn't know if the guy was dead and I didn't want any liability for failure to render aid or whatnot.
> 
> That was the last of my postmates adventures, needless to say.


Did you eat the food


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Uber00 said:


> Did you eat the food


Only 1/4. Too weirded out. Threw the rest away.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I was in a low end neighborhood one night and out of some bushes comes running at full sprint a skanky looking lady in just her bra and panties. She ran from the bushes to behind an apartment building.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I saw a crazy guy walking around a Jack in the Box parking lot one night yelling and screaming to no one.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I saw a crazy guy walking around a Jack in the Box parking lot one night yelling and screaming to no one.


This is par for late night Jack in the Crack.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Made a restroom break at a QT gas station, as I walk in there was a homeless guy stripped down to his boxers washing himself at the sink.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Unlike all the other guys with the pissed off, angry trees lol


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Today I saw a dog named Pickle who'd been mildly attacked by a bear over the weekend. He seemed to be in a good mood, but that could just have been because I was bringing food.



DJJoeyZ said:


> Made a restroom break at a QT gas station, as I walk in there was a homeless guy stripped down to his boxers washing himself at the sink.


I stopped at a taco shop not long ago. It's in an area with a lot of homeless activity. Just next door there was a woman, probably 35 or so. She was wearing a t-shirt and, it appeared without me taking a good look, nothing else. I ordered my lunch and went to the stoner cookie store next door. Before ordering a cookie, I asked, "Is that lady out there not wearing anything but a shirt?" The woman behind the counter affirmed my suspicion. As I was leaving to retrieve my lunch, campus cops pulled up. This was all at about 3pm.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Today I saw a dog named Pickle who'd been mildly attacked by a bear over the weekend. He seemed to be in a good mood, but that could just have been because I was bringing food.
> 
> 
> I stopped at a taco shop not long ago. It's in an area with a lot of homeless activity. Just next door there was a woman, probably 35 or so. She was wearing a t-shirt and, it appeared without me taking a good look, nothing else. I ordered my lunch and went to the stoner cookie store next door. Before ordering a cookie, I asked, "Is that lady out there not wearing anything but a shirt?" The woman behind the counter affirmed my suspicion. As I was leaving to retrieve my lunch, campus cops pulled up. This was all at about 3pm.


Our Cats Name is Pickles ..he is 17 years old and is clearly the Boss


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Unlike all the other guys with the pissed off, angry trees lol
> View attachment 530534


Friendly trees and racist trees. &#128514;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

dauction said:


> Our Cats Name is Pickles ..he is 17 years old and is clearly the Boss
> 
> View attachment 530613


That's adorable!


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I saw a crazy guy walking around a Jack in the Box parking lot one night yelling and screaming to no one.


Jacks must be a magnet for homeless nut jobs. I get a ping for a pickup at Jacks one night, and as I pull into the parking lot a homeless guy is laying down in the middle of the lot flailing his arms and legs like he's making a snow angle (no snow/middle of summer). I drive around him and proceed to the drive thru.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Tonight I saw a transformer explosion.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Tonight I saw a transformer explosion.


I saw on explode a few week ago I was probably 50 feet away from it when it happened. It was wild.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Saw this guy roaming the hood looking for some puss to eat lol


----------

